# Summer Mods Anyone?



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im sure some of you have upcoming plans on what you want to do next on/for you car. I myself am planning to do these things while im still out of school.

Paint Corners Amber
Fabricate Some Eyebrows
Mesh my Current Grill
Paint Rear Lights Red
Install Power Antenna
Get some Fog Lights
Port my Tempest (15" sub)
and add a second ported 15"

These are pretty basic and cheap, cheap mods (for the most part), cause thats all I can afford. What are you guys up to for "the summer of mods"


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

for the summer i'll will be doing the following in mostlikely this order ::

sideskirts
crystal headlights
stillen front and rear lip
hotshot CAI
powdercoat or repaint wheels
fix suspension on right front
fix 1 exhaust pipe bend

at the end of summer : save for turbo


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Here are my plans for the summer:

-get my license back (Agust 14)
-finish ym HID project
-finish my speaker project ( I upgrade it my speakers to 6X9)
-replace struts maybe lower my car
-tint my windows

...this should keep me busy for this summer.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't have much money to blow on my car.

My plan is to take some trips to the junkyard and see if i can find anything cool.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Well in the past month i've done a few simple mods. I installed my Active Tuning rear strut tower brace nice mod btw i can really feel this thing no more flex out back feels solid now. I also bolted on my UR pulley another great mod imo. And today i installed my weapon-r intake pipe which i bought used but in mint shape from a fellow forum member to replace the stock plastic one. Dam what a nice difference this pipe made over the stock one, throttle response is much improved and so is my mid-high rpm power. And for looks i installed my billet battery brace which looks sweet btw also purchased from a fellow forum member. All in all i'm about done with my summer mods cause i'm broke now lol...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *. All in all i'm about done with my summer mods cause i'm broke now lol... *


yeah....what he said.  '
All I wanted to do for the summer was cams....but I think thats out of the picture. damn....I cant find the picture anymore...oh well.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I don't see a reason why the summer has more mod time than the rest of the year, although I guess for those who have a 'summer break' it may be possible.
Summer notwithstanding my next 'mods' in line are:

tein basic by august or so. (don't own yet)
HID in august. (already own just need to install)
possibly 3-4" mids in the kick (don't own cuz need a custom housing)
finish hoses in engine bay (don't own yet)
paint calipers and exhaust heat shield with g2 blue paint (already own paint)
re-do silver interior but sand this time
kill any vibrations that I find that have been bothering me over the winter
new tires (its about time anyway...)
eyebrows (don't own yet cuz haven't been made)
I'd like a new seat but thats pushing it.

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Here is my list...

don't know if they will all come by the summer 
but with that extra tax check i should be getting back I will have a little fun 

Jwt S3 Cams (already Ordered)
Jwt Ecu with s3 program
z3 fenders
16" light wheels
a little body work
paint bumpers
Nx wet kit 65 shot 
Torque Converter
Valve Body 

A couple more but can't think now.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

my plans...
-paint my front bumper (my stupid friend )
-new spark plugs, distributor cap n rotor
-SE skirts (hopefully if the deal falls through)
-hyper white fogs
-polish lip on my rims


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

My plans:

-ACT HDSS clutch
-Fidanza Flywheel (currently sitting in my room)
-KYB AGX shocks
-H&R springs
-Koni bumpstops
-ES Motor Mounts
-Finding a 98' 200SX grill


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Only a few things left for this summer...

Reverse EL gauges
I.I. needles
aluminum gauge bezel

I'll be good until January, then it's back to the body shop!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

1- Rims
2- Eyebrows
3- Tint
4- SE-L Sideskirts
5- Front Bumper (w/ fogs)


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

My summer Plans:

July 4th-6th - Rally Baie de Chaleurs (if I find a driver)
August 16th - Galway Cavendish Forest Rally
September 13th-20th - Targa Newfoundland
& Some TSD and Solo stuff in between

There won't be any money left for mods after all that.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

summer is definitely the best time for mods, especially for a college student who can work full-time and generate some type of income (all of which i will end up putting into the ol' b14 anyway) but it's all well worth it!


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

Just some basic stuff:

1. Look for a decent original spec. carpet.
2. New spark plug wires and distributor cap.
3. Passenger side mirror for my "E"
4. Trunk sealed and new trunk mat.
5. touching up chippped paint.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *My summer Plans:
> 
> (if I find a driver)
> . *


rally?? I always knew you did some racing, but I thought you drove. Are you the co-driver, or do you drive sometimes? I gotta hit you up when I come back to Canada.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yea, I forgot about the eyebrows


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

andre said:


> *rally?? I always knew you did some racing, but I thought you drove. Are you the co-driver, or do you drive sometimes? I gotta hit you up when I come back to Canada.  *


I've been doing road rallies and winter rally cross as a driver, but I'm stepping up to stage rally & without a prepped car, I'll have to co-drive for a while.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

my summer mods: pacesetter header coming in tomorow or next week, high flow cat(gotta find one)
me and my friend made a cai for my car, and i installed a gauge bezel and a tach on my a pillar and tomorow we will be rewiring my fog lights, alrm and neons to a separate fuse box and will connect the neons to a single switch. oh yeah, i also gotta new dome light. i heard that adds 15 hp and 26lb ft


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn rios ... where were you for the last 9 months..
I have not seen you posting that much?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

OK I see.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *damn rios ... where were you for the last 9 months..
> I have not seen you posting that much? *


i had some "away time" due to school mostly. between school, my gf and friends, work and band, i had like no time to post here  but im back now! wooo! lol, miss me?


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

*Replace front & rear bumpers.
*13" Big brake upgrade (front).
*12" Big brake upgrade (rear).
*Custom seats.
*Maybe T3/T04E turbo upgrade, custom hybrid system


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Seems like a lot planned. Here's my list of summer mods:

1) Take the T-tops off
2) Maybe take the hatch off
3) Cruise!

Those are mods, aren't they?  It is summer, after all!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

rios said:


> *i had some "away time" due to school mostly. between school, my gf and friends, work and band, i had like no time to post here  but im back now! wooo! lol, miss me? *



I'm sure we all did *cough*not*cough* miss you. Especially us Canadian folk.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

1. Alarm
2. TEIN Super Street Dampers (already installed)
3. 17" Rota Attacks
4. Carpet for my Truck
5. Screw my Sub Box down
6. Get some splash guards
7. Fix my fucked up intake install
8. Swap the passenger and driver seats (i like the passenger one better)
9. Paint my Rear Drums (straight amber isnt good)
10. Lightwheight flywheel and prolly ACT clutch and PP
11. B&M Short Shifter
12. Rear Strut Tower Bar
13. Front and Rear Sway Bars
14. and Prolly black primer my car (cause black primer look badass)

i hope i didnt forget anything


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

not summer for me, because i'm not studying...

1. (perpetually halfway done)... SR20 swap
2. clean accessories, dress engine (currently on TB and MAF
3. exhaust (done)
4. headers, intake (waiting for $$$)
5. finally install those damn gas struts (have part, waiting for car)
6. tune-up, oil change
7. fix rear discs
8. do a six hundred mile break in run... (rack up mileage under warranty!)
9. ask my girl forgiveness for spending so much time with my car...


----------

